# Chain saw mill recommendation



## Morgan (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a Stihl 036 saw and a wood lot with mixed softwoods which would all be less than 10-12" in diameter.  I am interested in ripping some of my pine and fir into boards for some future projects.  Can anybody recommend a mill which would work good for me?  A Canadian supplier would be great so I can avoid any duties and ridiculous shipping charges.  Also do you generally run a different chain when milling? Thanks for you time!


----------



## Thistle (Aug 15, 2011)

Granberg Alaskan Small Log Mill - fits saws up to 20" bar.I recommend either full chisel or full chisel skip tooth ground at 10 degrees for ripping chain.Pine,Fir etc that you'll be cutting will be a piece of cake.They have a full range of any accessories & related tools/items you might need.

http://granberg.com/


----------



## smokinj (Aug 15, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> Granberg Alaskan Small Log Mill - fits saws up to 20" bar.I recommend either full chisel or full chisel skip tooth ground at 10 degrees for ripping chain.Pine,Fir etc that you'll be cutting will be a piece of cake.They have a full range of any accessories & related tools/items you might need.
> 
> http://granberg.com/



+1


----------



## DiscoInferno (Aug 15, 2011)

+2.  No question.  You can actually use a 24" bar in it no problem.  (Other than some bar droop making the board a little thicker on one side.)

Full chisel might be fine for clean pine, but I found it to dull very fast compared to semi-chisel when milling hardwoods.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 15, 2011)

DiscoInferno said:
			
		

> +2.  No question.  You can actually use a 24" bar in it no problem.  (Other than some bar droop making the board a little thicker on one side.)
> 
> Full chisel might be fine for clean pine, but I found it to dull very fast compared to semi-chisel when milling hardwoods.



I seen the droop on your slabs. Siding that would work fine. Smaller bar and run down both sides may work to flatten it out.


----------



## DiscoInferno (Aug 15, 2011)

What you've likely seen is the major lopsided droop I get on the ends when I don't use the rails on every cut.  That would happen the same with any Granberg-style mill when you get to the end and the frame drops off the end of the log.  The side-side droop away from the ends (or when using the rails) is a lot less, more like 1/8" across 22" of width.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 15, 2011)

DiscoInferno said:
			
		

> What you've likely seen is the major lopsided droop I get on the ends when I don't use the rails on every cut.  That would happen the same with any Granberg-style mill when you get to the end and the frame drops off the end of the log.  The side-side droop away from the ends (or when using the rails) is a lot less, more like 1/8" across 22" of width.



Not bad have you tryed a mini mill yet?


----------



## DiscoInferno (Aug 15, 2011)

No.  I got this cheapo unit: 
http://www.harborfreight.com/lumber-maker-41085.html
which is the poor-man's mini-mill, but haven't tried it out yet.  It's primarily for handling logs too big (wide) for my bar; I figured I could shave down the sides and save quite a few inches.

BTW - word to the wise if anyone else tries to buy that unit.  The first one I got was way out of square, like 10 degrees.  The second one is fairly square when turned completely vertical, but swing it around and it veers off.  No quality control at all.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks pretty flimsy to me. For a few yrs I owned the Haddon Beam Machine,similar design but a 1 piece of c-channel steel with the clamping swivel welded to the 1 side.Not bad for edging as long as pieces werent too thick.No idea if original company's still around,lots of knock-offs at Northern Tool & elsewhere.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 15, 2011)

DiscoInferno said:
			
		

> No.  I got this cheapo unit:
> http://www.harborfreight.com/lumber-maker-41085.html
> which is the poor-man's mini-mill, but haven't tried it out yet.  It's primarily for handling logs too big (wide) for my bar; I figured I could shave down the sides and save quite a few inches.
> 
> BTW - word to the wise if anyone else tries to buy that unit.  The first one I got was way out of square, like 10 degrees.  The second one is fairly square when turned completely vertical, but swing it around and it veers off.  No quality control at all.




Yea the mini-mill is better. 6inch dept or less its dead on. 
This pic is 4 inch deep ash was impressed with it for that job!


----------



## CaddyUser (Aug 16, 2011)

The Granberg mills are available through Lee Valley and also Cutters Choice in Canada.  Here is a link to it:

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=20127&cat=1,41131

http://cutterschoice.com/cgi-bin/store/cutters.cgi?report=parts&p=&cur=cad&s=new_ca&category=Wood Cutting&s_category_id=49

Hope this helps!


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 16, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> DiscoInferno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is that a real saw on top of that mini mill.  :vampire: 

zap


----------



## Thistle (Aug 16, 2011)

:lol: @ Zap


----------



## smokinj (Aug 16, 2011)

zapny said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its is......Most would not think of using one but I didnt have enough wood to use a 3/8 chain. So it sure adds weight to a tiny saw!  ;-)  I would take the 192t over any 50cc saw running 3/8 chain. :cheese:


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 16, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> zapny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Smokin what size chain does it have?

zap


----------



## smokinj (Aug 16, 2011)

zapny said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.043 and 8lb saw the bar and fuel doesn't add much to the weight either. Top handle just adds to its versatility!


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 16, 2011)

Lesse here, 16" 3005 mount bar (longest that will take .043), a loop of 3/8" Picco .043 chain, and saw with some more oomph than the 192.... Maybe a MS230/250?  Gonna need a new clutch drum/sprocket ...... Double hmmmm.....


----------



## smokinj (Aug 17, 2011)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> Lesse here, 16" 3005 mount bar (longest that will take .043), a loop of 3/8" Picco .043 chain, and saw with some more oomph than the 192.... Maybe a MS230/250?  Gonna need a new clutch drum/sprocket ...... Double hmmmm.....



Maybe an 880? If it needs replace I should be able to figure it out.. ;-)


----------

